
Show HN: A dating app that shows you singles in bars and cafés around you - SingleSpot
https://singlespotapp.com/#
======
neilv
The dating apps/sites are gamed like crazy, but this one seems to have a
different gaming possibility: it could be used to promote bars/clubs (e.g., by
arranging for real/fake prospects to appear in the app as being at that
venue).

